# Bad news about the boat



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

Well about 2 weeks ago if you remember I sank my boat. The insurance guy called me a little while ago and handed me some bad news. The costs are to high to fix my boat and they are going to total it out. They are going to pay me about $9000 for the boat and motor. I am now in the process of selling my motorcycle so I can add 10k to that and get a really nice bigger boat that I will have to work hard to sink. ha ha.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Man I'm sorry to that. You have to be so carefull how the policy is written.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Fix It!*

I would see what the buy back from the insurance company is, and sell it to someone to repair. If the hull is good maybe someone would like a project that cannot pay the lump some for the price of a new boat. That way they can do a little at a time. I am in the process of doing that to a 23 CC. When I get thru, EVERYTHING NEW, I will still be clear about 5 to 6K of what the boat will sell retail for, and have a NEW boat less Hull. Just a thought.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sorry to hear that*

Good luck in your quest for a new boat.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

insurance...gotta love it or hate it...can you get replacement cost on a boat?...good luck on the next one...


----------

